# Some help



## patmcclerren2 (Jul 24, 2020)

Hello I'm fairly new to the hobby and have a few old 60s 70s BMX frames that I'd like to know more about and whether I should sell them or scrap them, any and all help is appreciated.  Just let me know and I will send pics


----------



## Roger Henning (Jul 24, 2020)

Post pictures here and you will get more responses.  Roger


----------



## patmcclerren2 (Jul 24, 2020)

Will do directly


----------



## patmcclerren2 (Jul 25, 2020)

Here is what's left of them, they might be muscle bikes and not BMX but I figured I had to start somewhere. Possible maker model and value as are would be awesome. Yes they are all for sale


----------

